# Pen Suggestion - Pilot V5 alternative



## ico (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm a Pilot V5 pen user. For those who don't know, this is Pilot v5 - *Pilot V5 (Pack of 2) - Flipkart.com*

The pen is expensive, costs Rs. 50 in pack of 3. Rs. 70 stand alone. But the ink is Rs. 10 and can refill upto 4 pens.

Now the problem which I face these days is, the quality of their inks has diminished and the body colour of the pen "peels" off. I don't mind the body colour peeling off, but I want the pen should work properly after refilling.

I can't use ball pens. I don't "press" while writing. I write in flow. Mainly because I was using fountain pens till I was 14. Then I moved over to Pilot. Blue Gel pens for some weird reasons have a "Turquoise" ink which I don't like and they pose the same issue which Ball pens pose. Flow is less.

The only pen which I know can be a proper replacement is Reynlods Trimax. *Reynolds Trimax*

What I want to know is, do I have other alternatives? I don't mind paying Rs. 500 for a pen if it is easily & cheaply refillable and also offers me the flow which Pilot V5 offers.

Suggestions please.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

ico said:


> I'm a Pilot V5 pen user. For those who don't know, this is Pilot v5 - *Pilot V5 (Pack of 2) - Flipkart.com*
> 
> The pen is expensive, costs Rs. 50 in pack of 3. Rs. 70 stand alone. But the ink is Rs. 10 and can refill upto 4 pens.
> 
> ...


well i use cello gripper....


----------



## seamon (Jul 29, 2014)

You can try Parker with a *V.Fine* refill(not *Fine*). The ink is rich and dark and tip feels similar to Pilot v5.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can try Parker with a *V.Fine* refill(not *Fine*). The ink is rich and dark and tip feels similar to Pilot v5.


[strike]yes, that is a good suggestion but I think Parker refills are expensive. I can buy a new Pilot V5 for that price!![/strike]

okay, they aren't expensive. Which Parker pen would you recommend? Beta?


----------



## seamon (Jul 29, 2014)

ico said:


> yes, that is a good suggestion but I think Parker refills are expensive. I can buy a new Pilot V5 for that price!!



With Great quality comes great price. 

- - - Updated - - -

You can also take a look at Add Gel Achiever.


----------



## hsr (Jul 29, 2014)

Parker Frontier stainless steel edition. Best pen ever.
I got it for around 600 bucks, must be lower now...

I assume you're writing records for college "been there, done that" 

- - - Updated - - -

Parker Frontier Stainless Steel GT Roller Ball Pen - Buy Parker Frontier Stainless Steel GT Roller Ball Pen - Roller Ball Pen Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com
~550 bucks
Buy this and I tell you, you won't regret it. It has a 2 years warranty for gods sake!


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2014)

hsr said:


> Parker Frontier stainless steel edition. Best pen ever.
> I got it for around 600 bucks, must be lower now...
> 
> I assume you're writing records for college "been there, done that"
> ...


is it refillable? which ink to buy for that?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 29, 2014)

OFFTOPIC:
I have always found the problem of ink flow getting blocked due to paper fibers with those Pilots, UniBalls, sundry gel pens. I finally come back to ball pens.
Currently my favourite is Reynolds CHAMP.
 [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]
What sort of paper do you write on?
 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
I would like to try that too once Flipkart starts delivering here. Or may be I could find it on Amazon.


----------



## hsr (Jul 29, 2014)

Of course it's refillable, but then again being a parker the refill will set you back by 200 or so (depends on the ink type) it lets you write roughly 1000m per refill, mine had an extra black one with it.

- - - Updated - - -

Parker Frontier Matte Black CT Roller Ball Pen - Luxor
This is the non metallic version, directly from Luxor.

Luxor - Search Results for "parker frontier "
Search page with all the frontiers :3


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]
> What sort of paper do you write on?


I write only on Classmate notebooks or JK Printing A4 papers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2014)

used Trimax for the last 4 years of school. pretty good pen. used pilot v5 for a year before that and couldn't refill the pen myself. 

now using Rs 3 use-n-throw ball pens. (for the speed)


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2014)

^ it's easy. Just take out that filter and then drop. Put it back in.

Suggest me good ink.

I'm thinking of filling up Pilot V5 with some other inks.


----------



## seamon (Jul 29, 2014)

ico said:


> ^ it's easy. Just take out that filter and then drop. Put it back in.
> 
> Suggest me good ink.
> 
> I'm thinking of filling up Pilot V5 with some other inks.



Try Parker Ink.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2014)

How good is pilot v5 compared to Trimax ? 
The latter ive used but never got to try the pilot pens


----------



## hsr (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd say Pilot gives far more durability compared to Uniballs and Reynolds (peronal opinion). However, Parker is in its own league


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2014)

Also check out Rotomac Fluid, cheapest of the lot (Rs 35 pen cost), but also inferior ink as compared to Reynolds..
Id say writing is a little bit smoother as pen is thinner than Reynolds


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2014)

I like stabilo black rollerballs : Stabilo Roller Ball Pen - Buy Stabilo Roller Ball Pen - Roller Ball Pen Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll try filling Pilot V5 with 'Parker Quink' ink. Let's see what happens. Need to get a syringe first.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2014)

I can predict it for you...
Firstly fountain pen inks are not waterproof so they can dry up if not used causing clogging in tip 
secondly fountain pen inks are a lot more diluted than inks for rollerballs so the resulting writing may be very faint...


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't have much use of pens these days , but when I was in School and college I fell in love with Uniball pens.
Used to cost around 60-70 bucks , and their ink was dark , and felt smooth.
They don't last very long though.

Currently I am using Parker Vector stainless steel. Probably the best pen I have used till date in terms of Build quality and Precision.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 2, 2014)

Rs 3 pens FTW... for a person like me who loses his pen on daily basis


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 2, 2014)

BTW , what is with those BIC pens that even a simple pen from them costs like 2,000 Bucks ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> BTW , what is with those BIC pens that even a simple pen from them costs like 2,000 Bucks ?


Bic Cristal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The Bic Cristal (also known as the Bic pen) is an inexpensive disposable ballpoint pen mass-produced and sold by Société Bic of Clichy, Hauts-de-Seine, France.


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> I can predict it for you...
> Firstly fountain pen inks are not waterproof so they can dry up if not used causing clogging in tip
> secondly fountain pen inks are a lot more diluted than inks for rollerballs so the resulting writing may be very faint...


well, even Pilot's default ink is not waterproof. Let's see how it works out, from what I've seen Parkers write dark.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2014)

Well i'm too interested in results...


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2014)

So, the Parker Quink ink in Pilot V5 has turned out to be really well.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2014)

Niiiccceeee....
So now I dont need to go searching for inks, i can simply refill my pen with that.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 2, 2014)

If anyone wanna know about the Trimax, then you can stay away. I've been using it for past one year or more, and their refills are just pathetic now. When I started using it first the refills were great, but now it won't write anywhere near as smoothly as it would! Honestly those 3 rupees Linc Ocean gel feels better now! Don't know what's going wrong! Only me?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2014)

may be your writing pressure is too high, causing the tip to clog


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> may be your writing pressure is too high, causing the tip to clog


Maybe! But if there's only one thing where I am good at, that's writing.


----------

